# Instagram users, this really hurts my feelings.



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

There is an Instagram user who has posted pictures of herself feeding her hedgie things like ramen noodles, chocolate cake, tomatoes etc. Why oh why would someone get an animal and not take care of it properly?! I'm worried the poor thing is going to get sick or worse. Owner refuses to believe that.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

This hedgehog passed away last week at the blessed age of 5.5 years. Her owner took very good care of her. 

Also, I don't see the point at talking about other people on forums? Not a very nice thing to do imo.


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

If concern for animal isn't very nice then I guess I'm a mean person. I've been worried senseless about that hedgehog all day


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You could have left the name out of your post, for example. I'm sure this forum isn't meant for talking behind other's backs.

Anyway, while a pizza-only diet is definitely not good for your hedgehog, a small bite of certain foods won't kill it. I give mine a small bite out of a cookie sometimes. They love it. But it's not like I am doing that every day.


----------



## Meguana (Jan 12, 2014)

Fair enough. But it doesn't help that there were no pictures (at least that were showing up on my phone) of her hedgehog unless it was eating something unhealthy which lead me to believe she had no idea how to take care of said animal. It also didn't help that she was just antagonizing people who said "she shouldn't eat that..." Instead of saying "it's only an occasional treat." The two who were complaining just seemed like they were trying to be helpful. Except the sarcastic remarks from one of the users. But now I feel bad and I'm just going to excuse myself.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I understand your concern, but I think it was mostly just bad timing since her hog just passed away (which you didn't know then, of course). I think she is currently uploading some of her favourite pictures.
She might even be a member of this forum. Not sure about that.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

This same issue came up on this forum a few years ago, and was handled effectively by the owner. Then, as now, the drama began because someone lacked the courage to speak directly to the person they felt was being irresponsible. Then, as now, the issue was taken to public forum in a passive aggressive manner. Meguana, next time someone does or says something that offends you, speak to them directly.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lets be fair here people. If this was a post about anyone other than who it is, there would be no outrage over the op's post and many people would be agreeing. People post all the time about things they see that concerns them about the hedgehogs (or other animals) care or environment and nobody jumps all over them. 

The op does not know the history and how well loved this particular hedgehog and owner is, nor how well cared for the hedgehog was. So lets not attack the op over something that normally nobody would have a problem with.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Fair enough, but I stand by my original post: if you see something that disturbs you, speak directly to the person responsible BEFORE bringing it to public forum. This applies to pet stores, Craig's List, or someone's home. Simply seeking validation for your outrage does not help the situation.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Lets be fair here people. If this was a post about anyone other than who it is, there would be no outrage over the op's post and many people would be agreeing. People post all the time about things they see that concerns them about the hedgehogs (or other animals) care or environment and nobody jumps all over them.
> 
> The op does not know the history and how well loved this particular hedgehog and owner is, nor how well cared for the hedgehog was. So lets not attack the op over something that normally nobody would have a problem with.


I disagree. It's very easy to just leave out a name, doesn't matter who it is.


----------

